# The best investment I've made yet....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, so I thought I had at least one of "everything" for dogs...but ah HA!! I found something else.....a bathtub....and this is the second week I've used it. It's great. Makes bath time so much easier. Because it's warm out now, I'm using the outdoor shower for the dogs - here's the set up...


I had someone build me a shelf that I can put up for the dogs, it's stored in two pieces in this first picture.
View attachment 87204


This is it! The tub keeps the dogs right in front of me instead of off to one corner....
View attachment 87205


Miss Ava is very good in the bath and the cushioned no slip bottom helps a lot.
View attachment 87206


So we go back in the house for drying...heck this isn't a spa :blush:
View attachment 87207


Done! And ready to get dirty again....
View attachment 87208


Honestly, I'm not trying to sell these tubs, but I am really impressed so far. Bathing all four dogs has been easier. And it also sits right in my kitchen sink - well it rests on the sides and the water runs down into the sink. The video it comes with shows it on the kitchen counter with the drain over the sink. Sorry if the pictures aren't the best, I can't get my editing program to run at the moment. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice set up. Seems like a little spa to me and I'm sure Ava feels very pampered ;-)


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsupat It looks great... Can I come over and try it out? :walklikeanegyptian: Didn't we meet at the Specialty? I was only there 2 nights and wish I would have visited more with SM group! Jeanne


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Now I want me one of those tubs!! Miss Ava looks soooo darling wet. Oh my God I just want to kiss that perfect girl of yours!!! She's got a gorgeous little forehead!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now if Miss Ava doesn't look sweet in that new bathtub!!! Nice work Pat!!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsupat It looks great... Can I come over and try it out? :walklikeanegyptian: Didn't we meet at the Specialty? I was only there 2 nights and wish I would have visited more with SM group! Jeanne


Yes, we most likely met at the nationals.....there were so many people to meet!!! And I'm sure there are some people i didn't get to meet, so we better go next year too......,.just to make sure...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the setup. That's the same tub that I had for my son 20 years ago :blush: when he was a baby. Wondering if they sell the kid ones for less than the dog ones. I've seen them at garage sales too (kids ones that is). 
Love the set up but love outdoor showers sooooo much. Nothing better than them - coming in from the beach, having the sky above (and hopefully no one in a higher house who can see down :w00t::w00t.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Love the setup. That's the same tub that I had for my son 20 years ago :blush: when he was a baby. Wondering if they sell the kid ones for less than the dog ones. I've seen them at garage sales too (kids ones that is).
> Love the set up but love outdoor showers sooooo much. Nothing better than them - coming in from the beach, having the sky above (and hopefully no one in a higher house who can see down :w00t::w00t.


Don't worry, there's a roof....:blush:....light can come through, but you can't see through it. And, I agree, nothing better than an outside shower!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, gf, I thought Archie, Abbey and Ava were the best investments you've made. Now I find out it's a Bath Tub. LOL Need to send the A Team out my way where they'll be appreciate.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Actually it does look easy for bath time.:aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I bought one of those about a month or so ago and i love it. No more breaking my back bathing the pups in the tub. I wish mine would fit in the sink, i sit it caddy corner on the sink and let the water drain out. Here is the link where i ordered mine from also offers free shipping to your house. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pet-Gear-Pup-Tub-Dogs/12457067


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good idea! :chili::chili:It looks like a very efficient set up. Our little Kitzi is the lst ever Maltese that loves the bath (is it the smallish bits of chicken we fed him w/the lst bath?). I have a double sink w/sprayer in kitchen so use that & have all set up w/hair dryer, etc. on the side counter---towel, etc. Some humans would not approve but I don't care---he is like my baby and it is my house. Family is family and he is cleaner than most people's kids. I am investing in a wading pool is a couple of weeks too---come on over. My husband makes a wonderful "iced-coffee"!B)


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

Your dogs look like they have no eye stain. What's your secret?


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, Pat. I was looking at those tubs on the GWlittle site.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Good idea! :chili::chili:It looks like a very efficient set up. Our little Kitzi is the lst ever Maltese that loves the bath (is it the smallish bits of chicken we fed him w/the lst bath?). I have a double sink w/sprayer in kitchen so use that & have all set up w/hair dryer, etc. on the side counter---towel, etc. Some humans would not approve but I don't care---he is like my baby and it is my house. Family is family and he is cleaner than most people's kids. I am investing in a wading pool is a couple of weeks too---come on over. My husband makes a wonderful "iced-coffee"!B)


I just *have* to ask... your siggy... are you blowing cool a little tidbit for Kitzi??? :wub:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

wow..that does look handy


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! Looks like you have a great set up made!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Chantilly Lace said:


> Your dogs look like they have no eye stain. What's your secret?


Lucky, I guess. Abbey gets stains when the seasons change...but luckily her face is clean at the moment. Guess she has allergies.

otherwise, I give them bottled spring water, make sure there's no food coloring or beets in their food and treats. Wash their faces every morning. And use ceramic or stainless steel food/water bowls. I'm always afraid of stains, so I try to stay pro-active. But like i said, Abbey is my only malt prone to stains...and if when she gets them....well...she gets them.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I looooooove your little dog spa. It is so nice and organized. I'm getting some great ideas !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ingenious!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat - I just bought this tub after reading your rave review! I hope to receive it this week. I cannot deal with bending over the bathtub week after week - it's killing me! I'm so excited to try out the new tub. It says for dogs up to 20 lbs., so I hope it's not too small for Jack (12 lbs.) and Jill (10 lbs.)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

drclee said:


> Pat - I just bought this tub after reading your rave review! I hope to receive it this week. I cannot deal with bending over the bathtub week after week - it's killing me! I'm so excited to try out the new tub. It says for dogs up to 20 lbs., so I hope it's not too small for Jack (12 lbs.) and Jill (10 lbs.)


It was fine for Archie and he's 10 lbs.


----------

